# High ohms on an RTA



## aktorsyl (11/7/17)

Just curious.. I see everyone usually sticks to 0.5-0.6 ohm max on RTA's these days. What would be the drawback of an 0.9 ohm fused clapton coil in an (single-coil) RTA? On a regulated device, that is.

Should be just fine, right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (11/7/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Just curious.. I see everyone usually sticks to 0.5-0.6 ohm max on RTA's these days. What would be the drawback of an 0.9 ohm fused clapton coil in an (single-coil) RTA? On a regulated device, that is.
> 
> Should be just fine, right?


Yip. 25 to 30W is a good place for me there. Not very cloudy, but efficient.

Edit

My comment relates to single wire coils, not sure about Clapton. Should just need a push up on the Watts and make sure the coil will physically fit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (11/7/17)

craigb said:


> Yip. 25 to 30W is a good place for me there. Not very cloudy, but efficient.
> 
> Edit
> 
> My comment relates to single wire coils, not sure about Clapton. Should just need a push up on the Watts and make sure the coil will physically fit.


.....I'm going to try something

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (11/7/17)

@aktorsyl , funny you mention this, but just for S&G I did a simple 3mm ID, 1.42 ohm , 10 wrap 26g Kanthal on my Serpent Mini last week. Flavour is still fine for me, and at 22.2 W it easily burns through the same amount of juice as with a lower build. Plus side is, on a set of batteries I get 750-800 5 second, slow 'lazy' draws off of the Predator 228 without scorching any innards.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## aktorsyl (11/7/17)

Kuhlkatz said:


> @aktorsyl , funny you mention this, but just for S&G I did a simple 3mm ID, 1.42 ohm , 10 wrap 26g Kanthal on my Serpent Mini last week. Flavour is still fine for me, and at 22.2 W it easily burns through the same amount of juice as with a lower build. Plus side is, on a set of batteries I get 750-800 5 second, slow 'lazy' draws off of the Predator 228 without scorching any innards.


Ah! That's interesting, thanks!
I was going to slap one of my RDA coils in there (0.8 ohm each, for 0.4 dual), but didn't have the heart to end up with an uneven number in my dripper coil box. It's like wearing two left shoes: you only do it when the apple falls too far from the acorn tree.

I tried something else, but will share that in the other thread once I've given it a test drive.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

